
6m+ Instagram accounts exposed in hack - nerdy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/08/celebs-phone-numbers-and-e-mail-addresses-exposed-in-active-instagram-hack/
======
nerdy
Didn't realize it wasn't included in this article, so here are sources for the
6m+ number:

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/1/16244304/instagram-hack-
ap...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/1/16244304/instagram-hack-api-bug-
doxagram-selena-gomez)

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4844804/Data-...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4844804/Data-6M-Instagram-
users-sold-dark-web.html)

[https://twitter.com/selenalarson/status/903734446527881216](https://twitter.com/selenalarson/status/903734446527881216)

